# Question about whiskers



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Just a general question about whiskers that has been on my mind for a while now.

I'm sure you've all noticed that your cat's whiskers move/change directions every now and again. My question is, does it mean anything when it's sitting straight across compared to when it sticks out in front or when it's up or down?


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Probably just picked up BBC Radio 4....


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

When the whiskers point forward, it means the cat is highly interested in something. When my cats are playing with a new toy or ready to "hunt", their whiskers are like that. Whiskers pull backward means an angry/scared cat. A slightly downward position is the sign of relaxation. I've never noticed my cats whiskers point up


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Huge said:


> Probably just picked up BBC Radio 4....


And is desperately trying to switch stations! :lol:


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

yingying said:


> When the whiskers point forward, it means the cat is highly interested in something. When my cats are playing with a new toy or ready to "hunt", their whiskers are like that. Whiskers pull backward means an angry/scared cat. A slightly downward position is the sign of relaxation. I've never noticed my cats whiskers point up


 
Thanks so much for the info! I was always wondering what it meant when they point in different directions. I've seen Milky's whiskers pointing forward a lot recently, but can't really think of anything new we've had for him to play with! Anyway, good to know this! Thanks again! :yellbounce


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol yeah that description was right on the money. One thing as well, they twitch around when they are looking for something. It's like a subconcous radar blip.


----------

